# Underwater VIDEO from home made reefs.



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are a couple of videos from diving on some home made reefs on 10-06-2009. This is my first time shooting video underwater so please forgive the shakes and what not. The videos were shot in HD but I shrunk them down a lot to make them a reasonable size for you tube. The first one is of a 5 unit spread I deployed two months ago that is made of steel tables with industrial chain link welded on to the tables.

<PARAM name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6NAALZ8pD_I&hl=en&fs=1"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></PARAM><EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/6NAALZ8pD_I&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED></OBJECT>>

This other video is of a reef that I did not deploy, I just happened over it one day. I don't know how long it has been down but I first found it back in 2002.

<PARAM name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1W-4_KF6VG4&hl=en&fs=1"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></PARAM><EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/1W-4_KF6VG4&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>>


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

way cool


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

very cool video! More please.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Really cool...How deep?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They already have the ever illusive almost extinct, certainly in short supply snapper on them.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Dylan (10/9/2009)*Really cool...How deep?


First is 95ft second is about 85ft.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Keep them coming!!!! I'm still trying to see where I need to put my bait. 

What are the smaller fish (not baitfish) close to the bottom? Ruby's, Mingos? What was that in the reef? Snapper? I saw the AJ's and Triggers. 

Keep them coming!!! :clap


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Run Dover (10/9/2009)*Keep them coming!!!! I'm still trying to see where I need to put my bait.
> 
> What are the smaller fish (not baitfish) close to the bottom? Ruby's, Mingos? What was that in the reef? Snapper? I saw the AJ's and Triggers.
> 
> Keep them coming!!! :clap


I'm not sure what some of the smaller fish are in the first video. They could be rubys but the look like they had a dark lateral line on them that I am not used to seeing, but I am not used to seeing them underwater either so I am not sure. As far as what was in the reef, this might help...


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *DreamWeaver21 (10/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (10/9/2009)*Keep them coming!!!! I'm still trying to see where I need to put my bait.
> ...


Snapper???? I can only identify them at the boat. :doh

Thanks, I'm sure the divers sure could teach us H&L guys (OK just me)where to put our bait.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

:clap This is truly one of my favorite posts ever! Thankyou!


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Really enjoyed the video's, thanks.



Skippy


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Really enjoyed the video also. Gives us topsiders a different look at the water. 

That looks like a mangrove and a red snapper just below him.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

that's pretty cool. I'm surprised by how much life you had on the new wreck. THX for sharing


----------



## cincynick (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice video, looks like alot of fun


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job..been to long since I've been down.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the videos. Many times this summer we saw reefs with a lot of snapper. Always seemed to have 2 to 5 snapper over 10 lbs, with 100 or so borderline legal fish. There's nothing better than seeing fish on your own stuff. We really need more people to post info on what they saw and the general vacinity of these reefs, i.e. materials, depth, time in the water, etc.Those new to building their own stuff need info on what works and what doesn't. I'd also like to see videos of triggers if anyone can find a mess. All I could find was a dozen or so at a time, with 2-3 legals. Not like 10 yrs ago when you could find a wreck withtrigger that looked like the snapper videos of today.

Chris


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you post back what your video set up looks like?

Chris


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats an amazing amount of life for only 2 months on the bottom. Great video, I really enjoyed that


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video and you're a fine fellow diver for sharing with us. Only now I'm Jonesin' for some diving even more. :banghead

Definetely some nice snap's in that second video of the pyramid.

Thanks,


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Please notice that the diver/videographer approaches the reef(s), shoots video, swims around and lo and behold, the fish do not run away. Divers have been trying to convince H&L fishermen for years that the divers do not run the fish off. Fish are inately curious and are also territorial so having a diver in the area just pumps the instincts. That said ....

This is cool video. The NMFS should be collecting videos like this. The fish are there, the divers don't scare them away, and reefs work. If you build it, they will come. The answer is, relax the permit regulations, build more reefs, stop closing the seasons on a moments notice and lets just all get along.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ryanbr (10/23/2009)*Can you post back what your video set up looks like?
> 
> Chris


http://www.amazon.com/Canon-WP-DC31-Waterproof-SD780IS-Digital/dp/B001SER4CY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1256356268&sr=1-13

Canon WP-DC31 housing with a Canon SD780IS inside it. The exact setupI have is listed in the "frequently bought together" with an 8GB memory card. Everything together was less than $500 shipped.


----------



## commode commander (Jul 24, 2009)

How much do your reefs weigh? They look small and I wonder how bad they are about placing and the weather moving.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *commode commander (10/25/2009)*How much do your reefs weigh? They look small and I wonder how bad they are about placing and the weather moving.


Each reef is over the 150lb minimum. These were between 160lbs and 200lbs. I don't have a deployment barge so I have to keep them to a size where they can be handled by 2-3 people. We have to carry them to the boat and be able to throw them over the rail. We will see over time if they move. I doubt anything less than hurricane will move them naturally. If someone throws an anchor and snags one I'm sure it could be drug away. I would like to think that people won't intentionally move them but I know that is a possibility as well.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

That is great video!There was a nice trigger in the first one. Amazing how many ARS were around them. Great job!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awsome video man!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool video!

dim trigs like tat chainlink

:clap


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

i always love seeing pics of reefs and all the fish swimming around em, but this is was cooler! thanks!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Great video!!! :bowdownI'd like to see the camera that took the video that far down. Beter yet I wouldn't want to pay for it


----------

